# Scary / Horror Pc Games?



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm a horror junkie.. love movies and now I love the games..
Love playing these games at night in the dark with headphones.. haha 

My fav are:
Deadspace2, Amnesia, Penumbra, SCP - Containment Breach...
These are some of my all time fav...

Others I played (some are not so scary... but I still enjoy it):

Resident Evil series... 
Cry of Fear
Dead Island
Doom 3
L4D2
Metro 2033
Criminal condemned origins
Bioshock 2 (not scary but... so awesome)
Man Hunt 2

Anyone know of any REALLY scary games they can recommend me?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Not a whole lot of time to game amidst my busy like, but I'll agree with you on Doom 3. The spider things especially creeped me out. I ended up running the cheats in order to have unlimited ammo and health, just because I wanted to finish the game. 

Not very scary, but I'm totally in to Minecraft now, total waste of time but fun building stuff, got my kiids hooked on it too, even the Mighty Aphrodite tried it out,


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

*Fear 3* :d :d :d


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Hehehe yea these games take up alot of mine time lately.. since (I don't have school.. during the semester i am super busy though.. so just playing as much as I can I suppose)

Minecraft is fun..  

I will try f.e.a.r 

Nothing scares me lately..

however SCP - containment ... that game is just ridicules.. scary its not even finished making.. ack


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Vampire the Masquerade: Bloodlines -> Ocean Hotel quest. Easily the scariest experience I've ever had in a video game.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I am not really ashamed to say that I have soiled myself while playing Doom3... Playing it late at night was the first thing after booting up the gaming rig I had custom built for me back in 2004. Dark room, new widescreen led monitor, DJ headphones, and freaking demons popping out around corners slashing and snarling at you...

I hadn't been that scared since playing my 3½-inch floppy disk - 16-color - Corridor 7: Alien Invasion game released back in 1994...


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Hmm...

For me it was Half Life the first one that got me pinned back in the seat. 

Some other titles you may want to explore and I'm not sure if some are ported to the PC:

-Silent Hill
-Resident Evil (I see you noted that)
-Parasite Eve (not sure if a horror)
-McGee's Alice (love the cat quotes)


Most of my gaming waned after 2003 so most of my titles are 2003 and earlier.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Silent Hill stopped me 10 mins in. Ill stick to my FPS like a little girl lol.


----------

